# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Al een maand niet meer ongesteld geweest

## Funk

Hallo ik heb een vriend maar ik heb niks met hem gedaan geen sex mee gehad.
hij is wel een keer met zijn penis over mijn string heen geweest maar niet in me geweest zeg maar.
k ben nu al n maand niet meer ongesteld geweest..
k heb steeds een opgezette buik die hard aanvoelt en iets dikker is.

k weet niet wat k ermee aan moet!

----------


## Nikky278

Als hij met zijn penis alleen over je string is geweest, is niet in je, hoef je je nergens zorgen om te maken.

Het uitblijven van je menstruatie kan verschillende oorzaken hebben, dus daar zou ik me niet te druk over maken. Als je menstruatie over een paar weken nog niet op gang is gekomen, kun je even naar je huisarts gaan, maar het is uitgesloten dat je zwanger bent.

Xx

----------


## Wendy

Volgens mij komt het omdat je je zorgen maakt over of je zwanger bent. Je wilt zo graag ongesteld worden, dat je het niet wordt. Zo ben ik zelf ook een keer een half jaar niet ongesteld geweest door stress en maar afvragen wanneer dat het kwam. Uiteindelijk heb ik het los kunnen laten en doordat ik er een paar dagen niet over nadacht, werd ik opeens ongesteld.

Groetjes, Wendy

----------

